# Canon U.S.A. Announces Canon In Action Tour 2014



## Canon Rumors Guy (May 30, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16590"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=16590">Tweet</a></div>
<p><i>Educational Roadshow Helps Photographers and Filmmaking Enthusiasts Build Their Skills and Unleash Their Creativity</i></p>
<p><b>MELVILLE, N.Y., May 29, 2014</b> – Canon U.S.A. Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, has kicked off its Canon In Action Tour, an educational roadshow ideal for advanced amateur DSLR users and filmmaking enthusiasts. The tour includes live-learning seminars and workshops in several major U.S. cities now through November 23, 2014.</p>
<p><center></center>Tour attendees will have the opportunity to take part in an in-depth Imaging Essentials Saturday seminar, and/or intensive Sunday training workshops for a nominal fee. The classes are taught by renowned professional image makers Jack Reznicki, Jim DiVitale and Amina Moreau. Reznicki and DiVitale are full-time professional photographers and members of Canon’s acclaimed Explorers of Light program, and Moreau is the co-founder of the Emmy® award-winning Stillmotion production company.</p>
<p><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/20140528_canonaction.jpg"><img class="alignnone size-full wp-image-16591" alt="canoninaction" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/05/20140528_canonaction.jpg" width="300" height="232" /></a></p>
<p>Each Saturday seminar covers still-imaging topics ranging from lens selection and composition, to understanding histograms and flash photography with Canon’s versatile Speedlite system. Throughout the seminar, video recording topics and techniques will be incorporated, simultaneously introducing DSLR video to traditional still-image shooters, and providing insights for EOS photographers who have already begun to include video in their imaging.</p>
<p>The Canon In Action Tour Sunday workshop offers participants a choice of two all-day, hands-on workshops: Speedlite Intensive or Exploring DSLR Video. Speedlite Intensive participants will be instructed on wireless flash operation and using cost-effective light modifiers to create professional-quality images with depth, dimension and detail. In the Exploring DSLR workshop, attendees will learn DSLR video shooting techniques, discuss the application of various in-camera video settings and learn how to apply the concept of visual story-telling to transform their finished video. With attendance limited to 20 people per workshop to maximize hands-on opportunities, both Sunday workshops present participants with a wealth of opportunities to learn in-depth techniques and develop their craft.</p>
<p>Canon technical representatives will be on-hand at all seminars and workshops to demo equipment and answer questions on Canon products. A full schedule of cities and dates for the Canon In Action tour is available at: <a href="http://inactiontour.usa.canon.com/" target="_blank">inactiontour.usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## l_d_allan (May 30, 2014)

*Support techs doing cleaning for silver/gold/platinum members?*

Sometime, Canon will have support techs doing simple maintenance for members of their CPS ... like sensor cleaning, lens cleaning, maybe AF adjustments between camera and lens.

Or not?


----------



## unfocused (May 30, 2014)

*Re: Support techs doing cleaning for silver/gold/platinum members?*



l_d_allan said:


> Sometime, Canon will have support techs doing simple maintenance for members of their CPS ... like sensor cleaning, lens cleaning, maybe AF adjustments between camera and lens.
> 
> Or not?



Not at this event. They have a bunch of lenses and bodies available to fondle, but you aren't even allowed to put the lenses on a camera yourself. The techs are there mainly to help the presenters – setting up lights, running a printer, etc. for the in-depth seminars. The goody bag usually includes a Canon branded lens cloth, so I suppose they would wipe off the front element of your lens if you wanted.


----------



## nonac (May 30, 2014)

I can't believe they are just now putting out an official announcement for this, 7 of the weekends have ready happened!


----------



## smozes (May 30, 2014)

Anyone cares to post their experience in this workshop? Do people get to shoot using their camera with guidance or just watch the instructors? How much of it is hands on?


----------



## unfocused (May 30, 2014)

smozes said:


> Anyone cares to post their experience in this workshop? Do people get to shoot using their camera with guidance or just watch the instructors? How much of it is hands on?



First day is just presentations and basic instruction. Day-long workshops are hands-on. First portion is demonstration by instructor, afternoon devoted to shooting. In the flash workshop they set up lights and bring in models. We had three stations set up. A couple with optical triggering at least one with RT. 

Okay. You get a chance to shoot some professional models (All in General Audience poses). It has a bit of a cattle call feel to it, but you do get some shots you can use in a portfolio. 

HOWEVER, Canon has changed instructors for this year and at last year's event the instructor said they were changing the format somewhat. I don't know what it is like this year. Maybe they just changed instructors.


----------

